# Do you own a Fox or a Magpie?



## Stukley1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi!
I'm new to the site and am currently looking for owners of either a fox or magpie for a video I'm filming. It's low budget and I'm desperate to get some footage of either of the above.
If you have or know someone who has the aforementioned, or could maybe point me in the right direction with regards to how I may be able to approach this conundrum I would be most grateful.
Thanks 
Vince:2thumb:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

What kind of footage? I have a magpie, I can't let him outside of his aviary or the house though...


----------



## Stukley1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm just after some close up footage of the bird. Where in the country are you by the way? I'm in Surrey.
Vince


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll PM you


----------

